# Resetear bateria de un portatil, para reutilizarla en un sea scooter.



## slipkadicto (Jul 29, 2011)

hola, mi duda es mas que nada por la bateria... os explico un poco mi proyecto.

Tengo un sea scooter, que para los que no sepais lo que es es esto http://www.eurocosm.com/Application/images/Seadoo/seadoo2.jpg

Lo compré muy barato ya que le faltaba la bateria y el circuito de control estaba hecho puré, me costó 10 euros  en fin, ya le hice un circuito sencillo para accionar el sistema mediante imanes y un interruptor de presión que saqué de un video VHS, ahora el problema era la bateria, le he metido la de un PC portatil que tengo roto desde hace tiempo, y la bateria la he reciclado, una de litio 12V 7,2 Ah de capacidad.

El problema está en que cuando conecto la bateria al sistema mediante los pines de la propia batería... se accionaba el motor durante unos 2 segundos y se para, se conoce que porque le pide mas amperios de los que puede entregar supongo... y como seguridad se para, asi que decidí conectarlo directamente a las pilas verdes sin pasar por el circuito de gestión de la propia bateria, y va de lujo... dura mas de 1 hora, hice una simulación y no se calentaron las baterias ni los cables y todo parece correcto. Lógicamente a la hora de recargar la bateria tengo que sacarla y meterla en el portatil, que aun carga las baterias, pero no la reconoce y no empieza a cargar, así que creo que si reseteo la bateria cada vez que la use.. no habrá problema, yo nunca voy a estar 1 hora con el aparato este continua.

Alguna idea? sabeis como se resetea?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Nunca lei eso de resetear una bateria y no tengo idea de que debe ser.

Por un segundo, tan solo por un segundo...... se te ha ocurrido darle lugar a la posibilidad de que la bateria sencillamente no puede acumular carga? en otras palabras.... que ya no sirve?


----------



## Electroshifo (Jul 29, 2011)

Me uno a la causa!!!!
Esta buena tengo 2 por resetear JAJAJA


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 29, 2011)

pues si se que las baterias tienen un circuito interno que es para controlar y eso creo que lo unico que queda es desarmarla quitarle el circuito y ponerla directa


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Genial... entonces eso hace que la bateria recupere capacidad de carga y queda mas segura ante posibles explosiones no?

NI SE TE OCURRA.


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 29, 2011)

Pues aunque no lo crean "yo tampoco lo crei" destape la bateria de un lap porque se supone que la pila ya no cargaba y saque las pilas, mi sorpresa fue que cuando corte unos cables entraron en corto y buala un destello brilloso "mucha corriente haciendo corto" entonces decidi retirar las pilas y cargarlas con un cargador que hice mi gran sorpresa es que todas las pilas cargaron y retiene su carga de hecho probe una con un motor sacandole a la pila aprox 2W y todas rindieron entre 80 y 100 minutos, aun sigo usando esas pilas y siguen funcionando, luego la electronica que tenia integrada la pila consistia de un medidor de corriente y una eeprom, le saque la eeprom y solo traia 8 bytes grabados, de esos 8 bytes el ultimo cambio cuando conecte la carcasa de la pila sin pilas en la lap, imagino que ese byte almacenaba alguna clase de info relacionada con las baterias, la conclusion a la que llegue es que las empresas programan sus baterias para que rindan tantos dias o recargas y dejen de funcionar, si quieren subo fotos de las pilas son unas verdes, si alguien pudiera confirmar esa teoria estaria bueno o que me expliquen por que mis pilas siguen funcionando cuando se supone que ya no lo hacian

Nota el valor del ultimo byte paso de 0x00 a 0xFF


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Todo eso es genial cuando el problema lo tiene la circuiteria.


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 30, 2011)

yo tengo fotos de las pilas y hasta la circuiteria 
porfa me puedes mandar al link del cargador desarme 2 baterias y saque como 8 o mas las tengo guardadas vamos son 3.7v a 2000 mah creo no recuerdo


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 31, 2011)

A quien preguntas??? yo mi cargador lo hice con un max1555 lo compre en newark, y pues carga bien las baterias, le puedes conectar un led para que te indique cuando la carga ya esta completa, solo que tienes que hacer un buen diseño del pcb para que disipe bien el calor porque si se caliente el integrado, ha y tener buen pulso para soldar porque biene en encapsulado sot23 "muy chiquito"


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 31, 2011)

uff ese sot23 es bien chiquitico, la verdad de donde saque las pilas fue de unas baterias de dell de hace 10 anios asi que no se si sirven o no por eso me gustaria intentar cargarlas pero si tengo que soldar esa bestialidad de miniatura no creo que valga la pena por algo que no se que funciona.

tienen modelo y todo son cgr18650c   panacsonic


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 31, 2011)

10 años no pues si se me hace mucho tiempo lo mas probablemente es que ya no funcionen


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 31, 2011)

por eso no me quiero matar soldando un sot23 sino hacer algo mas sencillo pues si las baterias no funcionan que se le hace y si si funcionan bien ademas creo que exagere un poco exactamente no se cuantos anios tienen ni dice voltaje y amperaje que dan pero pueden tener 10 anios hasta 5 anios


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 31, 2011)

Prueba con este http://www.belza.cz/charge/liion2.htm todos los componentes son faciles de conseguir y baratos igual si las pilas aun retienen carga  pues ya la hiciste porque que estan bastante caras aca en mexico cuestan 10 dolares aprox mira: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-65539616-celda-bateria-ion-litio-18650-37v-3800mah-con-tabs-psoldar-_JM_

Mira este hasta vende el max1555 _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-67306217-cargador-para-baterias-de-lipo-usbpared-robotronica-_JM_


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 31, 2011)

pues la verdad a dudas penas entiendo ingles ahora checo, no mentiras solo una duda al transformador dice 3.2VA se refiere a amperaje o a que cosa


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 1, 2011)

Hamm no, el transformador dice 3VA osea 3 vatios de potencia, eso es poco es un tranformador chiquito, por ley de watt dices Corriente = Watts / Volts  osea necesitas un transformador que te proporcione 6 volts con una corriente de 3vatios/6Volts = 0.5 Amperes, en el circuito impreso dice 3.2VA, imagino que se equivoco


----------



## pett1921 (Ago 1, 2011)

el circuito que carga las dos pilas esta mas sencillo, supongo que hara carga lenta pero creo que los materiales son mas faciles de conseguir, apenas tenga dinero te comento


----------

